

Designers are ditching the mouse for the Flow controller - jansen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/29/pixel-perfect/

======
fidotron
Amazing lack of proof for the assertion in the title.

That said, dials, and especially jog/shuttle (although this isn't quite one of
those), are something that once you've had are annoying to live without. Video
editors, music production equipment etc. have them for a reason, and that is
you get much more feedback through your fingers making fast but precise
changes much more achievable than by other means.

Griffin did this before (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_PowerMate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griffin_PowerMate)
) and there have even been peripherals for good old UNIX workstations like
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dial_box](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dial_box)
.

~~~
mcphage
I had a PowerMate. I really liked it, too—other than this teensy tiny little
bug where if you hit the button while the computer was asleep, it instantly
woke up and kernel panicked.

Ugh.

------
dangerlibrary
In other news, the suit is back!

[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

------
pcurve
I would love to see some more compelling use cases because I happen to love
big metal knobs, but the examples he showed can already be done using mouse
scroll wheels.

I thought "Palette" Kick Starter project was more compelling because it
clearly demonstrated specific use cases that would make users more productive
in a way not possible with existing input devices.

------
torbit
Use keyboard & mouse shortcuts. Want to change songs on spotify? spend some
money on a gaming mouse and set an extra mouse button to skip songs. I use a
Vengeance M65 and use my thumb to go to next/previous song. I then have extra
middle buttons to pause/un-pause.

leaving your hand on the mouse and using the extra buttons is faster than
having to lift your hand from its resting position. The way the demo shows
they keep taking their hands off. Is it super sensitive that you can't rest
your hand on it?

You are not going to replace a wacom tablet for designers.

------
riprock
I fail to see the benefits of using this over keyboard shortcuts, mouse, and a
wacom tablet (many keyboards and tablets also have programmable buttons.) My
setup is currently keboard + mouse on a keyboard tray and wacom tablet on the
table and I have never felt a need to turn a dial for lack of precision. I
guess it's an alternative though?

